# Tyco Monster Jam Batmobile Motor Replacement



## MonsterJammer (Jun 30, 2008)

I surely Hope that some one here can help me!
I Know that TYCO isn't actually a REALLY GOOD Radio Control Manufacturer
But I am desperate need of anyone's knowledge about R/C Stuff!

We JUST bought my 4 yr old a 49mhz MonsterJam Batmobile R/C Monster Truck. We got it in a second hand store and it was Brand New in The Box and the owner of the store told us that his son received the truck for his Birthday
from his uncle about 3 yrs ago but when the kid opened the box the charger and the batteries was not included and the kid never really showed any interest in the truck so it was put back in the box and left in their garage. well the father decided to bring it into his store and put it up for sale.

well we purchased it and we bought a charger and battery and charged them up and gave it to our son the truck last weekend for his Birthday Present and well,
The Truck Ran for like one minute but wouldn't move after that but if you picked the truck up and pushed up on the radio control the tires would spin as they should but once you put it back down on the ground it would stop.

we noticed the motor gets very hot and so we think that its the motor itself that is bad.

Does anyone know anything about these trucks and or what type of motor is in it? my husband tried taking the truck apart but he can not get to the motor to see what model it is because he can not get the red things off of the side of the truck.. below is a picture of the truck and my son on his birthday (the truck wasn't running).

please any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciate, my son is very upset that the truck will not run.


----------



## NitroBobby (Jun 30, 2008)

TYCO r/c cars are not a hobby grade r/c (as you have already pointed out). what that means is that they are not intended to be modified or upgraded. so the trouble you are having getting the thing apart is expected since they aren't meant to be taken apart.

motors don't usually get that hot unless they have been running for a while or there is an excessive current draw. you mentioned that you replaced the battery. what kind of battery did you get? is it the same type of battery as the original? by that i mean if the original battery was a Ni-Cd you replaced it with another Ni-Cd (or Ni-Mh). this is important due to the voltage that the battery is rated at. if you put a battery with too high a voltage problems can arise. with hobby grade r/c cars this is not usually an issue since the receivers are designed to handle higher than stock voltages. with a toy store r/c however the stock electronics can't typically handle anything more than the stock battery can deliver (typically 7.2v, sometimes 9.6v).

another question would be what kind of charger did you get? is it compatible with the battery? for example, older chargers that were designed to charge NiCd batteries can not charge newer Ni-Mh battery packs. this is probably not the case since you bought the batteries and charger at the same time (at least it sounds like you did).

anyway, please respond with some more info and check the specs on the car and battery. i'll see if i can help you some more.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Batman Monster whatever*

Sorry Kid, Google has let me down. I have looked for any information on this toy and can only find personal write ups on the operation.

That aside, from you explaination it sounds as if the battery is not getting any kind of charge. What battery & charger combo do you have? How long did you try to charge it?

If this is a simple 110vac trickle charger that plugs into the wall and the battery, well your wait will be about 3 to 4hours for a kind of decent charge.


----------



## MonsterJammer (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is a link to the information that I found about the truck
If You Don't mentioned that its 49 mhz in the search the search will come up with nothing at all

here is two links to the link with a picture of the truck
http://www.all-rc-toys.com/monster.html

http://www.buy.com/prod/tyco-r-c-batman-monster-jam-truck-49mhz/q/loc/20269/202542996.html

The Battery That we purchased is a Toys R US Brand battery that we purchased brand new off of ebay
its a 

Fast Lane Brand
7.2V rechargeable Ni-Cd Battery Pack 1600mAh and the charger came with it.


----------



## MonsterJammer (Jun 30, 2008)

Mike Clark said:


> Sorry Kid, Google has let me down. I have looked for any information on this toy and can only find personal write ups on the operation.
> 
> That aside, from you explaination it sounds as if the battery is not getting any kind of charge. What battery & charger combo do you have? How long did you try to charge it?
> 
> If this is a simple 110vac trickle charger that plugs into the wall and the battery, well your wait will be about 3 to 4hours for a kind of decent charge.


as far as charging the battery we followed the directions on the package
for the first charge the package directed us to charge it for 4 hrs and that is what we did


----------



## MonsterJammer (Jun 30, 2008)

picture of the battery and the charger


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*We all mess with toys, R/C make the difference!*

Are those your children in the picture? The one holding the transmitter is a Sweetie Pie!

Sorry, I neglected to read your complete post.

If the motor is getting hot to the touch there may be a stuck brush or the motor bushings may need to be lubed.

If you can Hold the truck up where you can see the motor. Pull the transmitter throttle trigger, look at the motor for any flashing or the dreaded ring of fire around the motor armature. 

Flashing is usually a broken brush. 

The ring of fire is from the armature commutator gaps being full of crud and bumping the brush up when it passes the brush hood causing a complete ring of fire around the motor comm. This case cause a lot of heat and very low performance in the motor.

If you motor is the problem,
Suggestion: get some Carb cleaner spray from the auto parts store put the plastic straw applicator on the nozzel. Stick the applicator down into the motor and give it a good squirt. Becareful to wear glasses when doing this Carb spray will burn you eyes!

If this does not help then a new motor may be in your future.

Post back and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

MonsterJammer said:


> picture of the battery and the charger


Yep I went on line and found them. charging at 20 ma the pack should be 80% charged in 3.6 hours. The only problem with this style of charging is the wait. If the truck is repairable you may need a few more packs or better charger.


----------



## StingerSkinz (Apr 23, 2008)

Put a brushless in there lol. J/K. I would definately follow what Mike is saying.


----------



## MonsterJammer (Jun 30, 2008)

the little boy with the long hair is my son (the unfortunate one to receive the truck for his Birthday) lol.

I will have my husband do exactly what you have mentioned to do. I know that he has all ready sprayed some wd-40 inside the motor but because of the way that the truck was assembled its impossiabale to get inside the truck its self 
I'll post a picture of the bottom of the truck. The red thing's on the side of the truck near the chasis is what my husband can not get off to get to the motor itself to check it out. he things that it might be a dyoid? (I prob,y spelt that wrong but I am not fimilar with what that even is i just know that its something on top of the motor! lol.

*BTW what is a brushing??!! lol *


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*I'd make a horrible GrandPa!*

OOPS, The ringlets in his hair kinda of threw me, sorry about that.

Now NIX the WD40 in the motor. As WD40 get hot it tend to bond to metal surfaces. The motor commutator is made of copper and ANY oil on the comm will not be a good thing. (FYI) A difinite NO NO, is to spray WD40 into a running motor since the Ozone is disapearing the propellant was changed several years ago to Butane. It does make a real good starting fluid however.

The Carb cleaner is a Definite DO! The cleaner is also plastic friendly. Then run the motor to check operation.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Bushings*

There are two bushings in most stock motors. The bushings are found in each end of the motor can. The bushings can either be plastic, nylon or bronze, it's just depending on how cost efficent (or Cheeply) the motor was make. The bushings support the motor armature and allow it to turn for the most part freely in the motor magnetic field, if lubricated correctly.


----------



## MonsterJammer (Jun 30, 2008)

lol its ok about the comment about my son, we get it all the time and he won't let us cut his hair 

I am going to have my husband try exactly what you have suggested and I greatly appreciate all the help that you all here have been trying to give me and I know that if we can get this truck running that my son is going to apprecate all of your help very much! 

I called Tyco RC today and I was NOT surprized that they couldn't help me at all but they were willing to sell me another battery and charger! lol.


Lynn


----------

